# (IL) chocolate stud in central illinois



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

MR. GRUNLOH’S CHOCOLATE DOG, “SCOUT” AKC Number: SR27055401

(TECUMSEH’S GOOSE GETTER X CREAMLEVEL CREEK’S LITTLE BINGO BANGO)

2 Year old Chocolate Labrador to stud $300. Strong frame 80 LBS with blocky head. Excellent dual purpose waterfowl and upland game hunter. Nice mellow disposition around the house, hard core in the blind. Top pedigree. Email for information and pedigree.


DECEMBER 2006 @ CARYLE LAKE









PEDIGREE












STUD owner, DOUG GRUNLOH 
14410 NORTH 1950TH STREET
TEUTOPOLIS, ILLINOIS 62467
Phone: 217-821-5664 Email: [email protected]


----------

